# Will Rogers



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

My childhood hero had a walking stick, but the image is too blurred to see details.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That looks like a very young Will Rogers. What's the story behind the photo?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rodney said:


> That looks like a very young Will Rogers. What's the story behind the photo?


I have a Will Rogers quotes app that has countless quotes that are superimposed on photos, mostly from movies that he made.

Tulsa is not far from his birthplace and youthful home near Nowata (? bad memory) and the museum in Claremore. My grandparents took us to both when we were very young.


----------

